# my cuties



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

my 2 kitty's are the first pets I have ever had, George the tab I have been with since he was born and is now 7 months old and Dylan the white and blue fluffy thing I have had for 3 months now and I've had him since he was 4weeks old as his mom unfortunately died... 

these 2 are totally UN-separable to the point of when they are naughty separating them for 5mins is plenty enough punishment 

I have uploaded a few pictures of them since I've had Dylan up till now... I hope you like...


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Two beautiful cats. The grey Tabby looks just like our Emily.


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just came across this of when George was 4months old and very skatty  
unfortunately it's sideways but it's a good laugh...


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

<a href=http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p200/rebel750/?action=view&current=MOV_0042.mp4 target=_blank><img src=http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid128.photobucket.com/albums/p200/rebel750/MOV_0042.mp4 border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...obucket.com/albums/p200/rebel750/MOV_0042.mp4

this one works I belive...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are cute. The little one looks like trouble!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Omg they're adorable  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

they can both be trouble really lol but they are both so cute and affectionate they can get away with it


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are really cute. Thanks for sharing pictures of them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh! Serious case of cuteness OD! They're both so adorable that I'd be afraid I'd squeeze them to death. 

The pic of the two of them in the basket is priceless.


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

thanx I'm well chuffed with them they make me soo happy


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

cuteness! i would kiss them to death! 
I wish my cats are so bonded!


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I got really lucky with how well they get on


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

Where on earth did you get a kitty hoody????? They're adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dreamscape12 (Jan 18, 2013)

the hoodie is actually for a small dog but I had to get the missus to adapt a little as he needed more movement in it lol... thanx


----------



## Jodalina (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful kitties, especially the tabby!


----------

